# Customizing My Truck



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

I thought maybe some of you could answer a few questions for me, as I'm sure some of you have all the fancy toys.  I am thinking about customizing my truck, and have thought of a few questions. Does dual exhaust affect scouting/hunting activities at all? I thought maybe the extra noise would affect this. When getting a moon visor, and drilling the holes to mount it, can this lead to water getting trapped in those holes and causing rust? I don't want to ruin a nice looking truck. Also, can water get trapped behind rocker panels and lead to rust/paint dulling. I could ask a truck store these questions, but they usually don't know much and I thought I could get some information from someone who has experienced it first hand. Also, does anybody know any good places to get hunting decals? I have found a few places, but am looking for a few more. Thanks for any info. you can offer.


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

:sniper:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Mine is all rigged up, Have the rocker panels, nerf bars, chrome bed rails. And BF AT's tires....they are the best off roadng tire I ever had. And off course stickers all over my back window form waterfowldecals.com. I had exhaust on my last Tahoe and it never spooked game while scouting.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Tyler,Where did you get your BFs at?I need new tires.One thing I would not do is put hunting co. decals all over your vehicle.Why advertise for someone else when your not getting paid for it.Also you are advertising that you could possibly have some high buck gear inside.I am sure that is why GB3 was ripped off(no offense Tyler).


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

GB3- How much did you pay for the BF AT tires. My tires are still good but as soon as they get worn, I'm putting BF's on. What size are they? A guy we went deer hunting with has some pretty big ones on his dodge, said they cost $160 each.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I think i got a deal for like $600 for my tires 265 75. But it is still alot of money.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Personally "Maple Lake" I wouldn't waste the money on some of this stuff that's out there now, and you said your truck looks good anyways. I'm not one to steal anything but would think that the attention your asking for might (like they've posted) cause problems. Too nice is sometimes not too great an idea. But he// I'm old !! :burns:


----------



## CheapHunter (Sep 24, 2003)

Ok heres the layout, the chrome rocker panels are a nice addition to a truck, they look nice and help prevent rock chips that may occur if you do not run wide mud flaps. You will never get rust underneath these unless the 3m adhesive starts to peel. This shouldnt happen as long as you clean the surface you are bonding to with rubbing alcohol. The visor is gay, dont waste your money on that, I would rather put the money towards a tonneau cover or bed liner?.. but if you decide to the mounting holes will never rust out for the duration of you owning that truck. Galvinized steel bodies are able to withstand oxidation. The only part of the truck you would probably ever have to keep after are the cab corners and fender wells. 
Ive ran flowmaster duals on my chev and I guess I could say its not the best for hunting game, but really If Im jumping geese or tearing after deer its not in my truck, im usually set up early or parked at least 1/4 mile away. PM me if you have any questions or you if want a deal on any of those item, ive worked auto parts since I was 17. I live in Grand Forks.

GB3, where do you get your money??!?!?!!!?


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Goldy- You really think that stuff draws a lot of attention? I guess I never thought of that. We live kind of out in the country, so there isn't as much crime, but I can see where you're coming from. I know a lot of people who have fancy trucks though and they have never had any problems. My truck does look nice, but I thought I could make it quite a bit nicer. I only have one reason why I wouldn't customize my truck- It is a 2000 with 90,000 miles on it. I am thinking about maybe holding off until after college, and buying a brand new truck. What do you guys think? Also, how much does adding bigger tires and dual exhaust cut down on the gas mileage? I'm only getting about 12 now as it is, although I am a little lead footed. :lol:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

College aged hunters like yourself and middle aged guys like me can have a lot of views that differ and there is nothing wrong with doing up your rig at all. I've been there. I was thinking more of the forty thousand dollar trucks that have the "I own a Benelli and it's in my truck" decals and such.  just something that in town here that I would have to worry about I guess. :beer:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I work my *** of in the summer and only have acouple classes during fall semester. :wink:


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

I have 35-R15 BF A/T's on my GMC. I got mine at Sears. They were the cheapest in town for $145 per tire. I do like the rocker panels, they look great. I built my truck up when living in Arizona and I'd have to say the panels worked well, but here in ND they probably really are not needed. My mileage dropped from about 17 mpg to 12-13 mpg. Some of the other additions to my GMC claimed to help mileage, but who knows.


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

i am not the one to ask about whether or not you should do things to your truck, i would say go all the way, lift, tires and stuff. trucks are just another of my expensive hobbies.

4inch lift, 36 inch swampers , built slant six, 440 almost done (550 horse) thats without nitrious, i am swapping in 1 ton axles, all kinds of other junk. just be careful if you get started modding your truck you may be one of us guys that just cant stop :beer:


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Dogdigger,Do you have to put in new Ujoints fairly often?A high school friend of mine had to put in new ones once a month,his truck was really jacked up.


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

the reason he has that problem is that his driveshaft angles are really off, he should put a shim under his rear leafs and that will help that a ton or he could cut the spring perchs off and move them forward a lil bit. as for my truck i have my rear shimmed and i dont have any problem other than the skinny pedal :beer:


----------



## Buckshot (Nov 5, 2003)

Please, take no offense "maple lake". Personally, I wouldn't be too concerned about what others think of my truck, you could drive a 1981 rusted-out Valarie Wagon for all I care... if you think it will look good go-ahead and do it.

From Rogers, MN right? Exit 207 off I-94? I used to have relatives in the area until a few years back, seems like a safe neighborhood, I wouldn't worry too much about thieves. Just get one of those stickers that says "this vehicle is protected/insured by Smith and Wesson"

Take dogdigger's advise, if your going to go....go all out.


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

What kinda truck you have dogdigger?


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

86 ram :beer:


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

85 Bronco (Rust, white and Blue) :beer:

Does that Ram have the removable top?


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

If it has wheels gas and four-wheel drive it will get you to the field right. :wink:
The only thing I have left to put on my truck is pipes and flowmaster! Then maybe some outlaw style polshed chrome wheels. Then Im done spending money on that damn money trap.


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

Maple,

If you want some serious hunting toys, look into locking differentials (ARB or Detroit) - limited slip is a joke. Look into a serious winch. You hear the fun stories hear about getting extremely stuck - the goal is to avoid that - and still go where others fear to tread. And mount a Hi-Lift jack in your bed. Best customization you'll ever do (if you drive off the pavement).

M.


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

mine is a ram (truck) not the charger. yeah i will agree that detroits are awesome. i am building a 14 bolt axle for my truck and it will have a detroit.

mark

hey if any of you guys are interested in 4x4's you should check out
www.pavementsucks.com , great site with tons of info!!


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Well, I'm in college. I'm not going to go all out on this truck(2000 F-150 Ext. Cab 4x4 Off-Road). Plus I don't do that much off-roading. I just thought I would make it look a little nicer with a moon visor, rocker panels, dual exhaust, tires, and a brushguard(Plus the chicks dig it). With almost 90,000 miles on it though, I am trying to decide if I should spend that kind of money on it, or hold off and buy a few dozen bigfoots instead, and buy a new truck after college and throw my money into that.


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

Dog,
You don't need any pointers if you're putting a 14 bolt GMC(?) under your RAM - you may need some serious meds though... ;-)

Maple
I don't think chicks dig "pimped-out" trucks. (In a chick voice) "Ooooo, nice visor.....can I touch your brush guard? Is that chrome???" I just don't see it, but please let me know if I'm wrong and I'll change my fantacys.

Buy the big foots...

M.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

The chick do like the decals though. They think it makes a truck look a little different. :wink:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

If you drive a year 2000 or better they will be on you like flys on ****, so they can get a "ride" in your truck. I guess they think you are rich or somting if you drive a 2 year 3 yearold truck. I can never figure them out. :roll:


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

GooseBuster3 said:


> The chick do like the decals though. They think it makes a truck look a little different. :wink:


Ya the one fooled by the Ferrari sticker on the side is gonna be a keeper ;-0

M.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

:lol: :lol: 
Im gunna put on on mine that says "Free Vodka, just open the the door and hope in," :lol:


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

the best sticker of all time "***, gas or grass, nobody rides for free"

chicks do like big trucks though, well some do, i am from the country and back home if you have a big truck (year doesnt matter) chicks chase ya. chicks love lifted trucks!!! hell my g-friend is from the cities and one of the first things she asked me was if she could ride in my truck.

as for the 14 bolt going into my dodge, yep i do need to be medicated but i need something back there to hold onto my 550 horse 440 i am building .

dont worry about what people think of your truck, you can never get everyone to like it, just do what you think you will like, your the one that has to drive it everyday and look at it.

mark


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

o i forgot to add that the 14 bolt is made by Corporate. they are just found under gmc's and chevys. the reason i am using rather than a dana 60/70/80 is because it is very strong, full float shafts, 10 1/2 inch ring gear, super cheap parts, super easy to convert to disc brakes. :beer:

mark


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Cabelas has some decals of deer - ducks & birds - other than that a rear view mirror with a built in compass can be nice on days the wind changes directions & your hunting pheasants near SD & think your going north & really are heading south 

I love my home made (super strong) hitch hauler on the back of my Tahoe........chicks really dig it too :wink:


----------



## BRYAN_REMER (Sep 24, 2003)

You guys just need to find a girl that has a truck, then you can take it hunting on the weekends and she can pay for the gas to drive it around during the week. I found my keeper and she has a 2000 Ram with a 360. And the best thing is she said that I have to take it out in the spring and see how muddy I can get it.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Is it worth doing anything to it if I'm not going to get tires right away?


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

sure it is. dress it up a lil bit or do whatever. you will be amazed how just a few lil things can make your truck look alot better.

mark


----------



## equinox (Oct 31, 2003)

BRYAN_REMER said:


> You guys just need to find a girl that has a truck, then you can take it hunting on the weekends and she can pay for the gas to drive it around during the week. I found my keeper and she has a 2000 Ram with a 360. And the best thing is she said that I have to take it out in the spring and see how muddy I can get it.


well id have to disagree, first of all i would never take on ONE girl with HER truck, sorry just couldnt be that much of a *****, Im talkin bout the numerous chicks with the jacked up chev.. ooo yeahhhhh.... that rumblin exhaust always gots them screamin.. and creamin... :wink:


----------



## fireball (Oct 3, 2003)

Have I found the Jeff Foxworthy page here or what???lol. I love my truck, wouldn't trade it for anything, but I have never needed a vehicle to get a chick, that must be weird. How does it happen, do they take their chew out before they kiss you??? I have always depended on my good looks and undeniable charm, before you know it, they are asking you, "over easy, or sunny side up?", to which your reply should be, "are you talking eggs....or do you wanna play dueling bedsprings again."

Those days are long gone for me, I have been married for awhile now. You know what they say about guys with fancy trucks.....wow, look at how many guns I could have with all that fancy stuff. Well, that is what I say anyways. I drive a 2001 f150 supercrew, that is the extent of my manliness.

Anyways, if it is what floats your boat, do it up right. I like guns and fishin, that is where my money goes. :sniper:


----------



## equinox (Oct 31, 2003)

fireball said:


> I say anyways. I drive a 2001 f150 supercrew, that is the extent of my manliness.
> 
> Anyways, if it is what floats your boat, do it up right. I like guns and fishin, that is where my money goes. :sniper:


You know something... you're right!!! I would love to put more of my money towards hunting and fishing... lets look at me, I drive a 90 chevy pickup short box standard cab with a 5.0l engine. Nothing special, has a lift kit and 33'' tires, paid $4500 for it, runs GREAT and has only needed brake pads and rotors since Ive owned it for 4 years. Truck is blue and beautiful, it takes me where i need to go and hauls all my equipment on trips. Now lets look at you.. 2001 f150 supercrew, resale value of $20,000!! So that must mean you must be loaded if you ONLY need a $20,000 truck so you can forward the rest of your money towards hunting,fishing and guns. What would you need such a nice new vehicle for that will only depreciate at a high rate for the next 10 years?!?!? :eyeroll:


----------



## BRYAN_REMER (Sep 24, 2003)

Instead of wasting my money paying for gas for my own gasguzzling truck during college, I have been driving my s#@#&y Chevy Beretta and spending some of the money that I have saved on hunting stuff. But it is convenient that the girl I am dating bought a truck. I took it fishing this weekend on DL and my buddies were giving me hell because I borrowed her truck, but everyone agreed that it was better than trying to take my car on the lake.


----------



## fireball (Oct 3, 2003)

I have a family that I take camping(4 of us), I need to pull my 5th wheel and have room for the kids as well. It is our main family vehicle. I need it so I can sell it to you for 4500 bucks in 5 yrs, then take that 4500 and put it down on a new model again. My point was, I don't have the desire to trick my ride out, if I am going to spend 1500 dollars on new tires/rims and a lift, I would rather have decoys, guns, fishing rods etc...but if it is your desire, than do it the best you can, just make sure your girl takes that cope out of her mouth before she kiss's you :wink: .


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

Fireball,
Look me up in 5 yrs, I will buy your truck for $4500 

(All disclaimers like if you wrap it around a tree between now and then apply)


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Thanks for all the replys. I'm thinking about going all out on my truck. I am looking for something original to make my truck stand out. One thing I am considering is decals and a rear window graphic. I saw Porkchop's truck pictures and it looks nice. I'm going to put a lot of decals on the extended cab windows. I have been searching for rear window graphics that have cool hunting/wildlife scenes, and haven't been able to find many. The ones at cabelas look fake and aren't that good looking. I also found one that had a flock of geese, but the background was just blue sky. I was wondering if anybody knows of a place that will custom make me one, or has good looking ones. It would be cool to get one made from a Terry Redlin picture or from a cover of a cabelas magazine. Any help is really appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Mike Bosmans (Feb 25, 2004)

Maple

Cutting out the muffler on my past two Chevy trucks has actually boosted my fuel mileage by about 1.5 miles per gallon. The first one was a 91 with a 350 single exhaust, all I did was cut out the muffler and weld in a piece of pipe in it's place. In my area of WI we have emmission testing so I have to keep the cat converter. The truck is not obnoxously loud except when you really lay down the pedal. I did the exact same thing to my 2000 chevy and got same results. More than worth the cost of the pipe even if you have an exhaust shop do it. BTW if you are going to chop up exhaust on a vehicle still under warranty, check with the dealer. Most manufacturer void engine warranty if you change anything from the convertor up to the manifolds.


----------

